# Spring 08 Nail trends



## MsCocoa (Mar 8, 2008)

^^^I agree with brights on the hands I actually happen to prefer brights on my fingers and dark colours or french on my toes.


----------



## thewickedstyle (Mar 8, 2008)

What colors or trends will you do this spring?

I'm really into nude nails... I love the N color laquer and OPI's Hollywood Blonde. 

The "funky French" is extremely popular in my area. I did this one tonight with OPI Where's My Limo? (haven't chosen my topcoat yet, sorry!)







What do you like for spring?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 8, 2008)

Short Opaque neutral nails!  Pale lavenders are also in.


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 8, 2008)

I plan on doing french during some parts of the summer, neutrals and bold pinks.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Mar 8, 2008)

Brights, lavenders, greys, and blues are in this season. I personally can't do grey though...it will make my hands look dead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love wearing brights though. Yes. Even on my hands.


----------



## liv (Mar 9, 2008)

Opaque cremes in light colors.  I'm wearing For Audrey right now (It's Tiffany blue).  I want to try a grey creme, as well as more neons.  I don't really like sparkly nail polish, and I'm not sure, as I love most everything sparkly.  Oh, and dark blues.


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 9, 2008)

I really really want zebra print nails


----------



## k.a.t (Mar 9, 2008)

Ooh I LOVE bright nails, i love hot pink nails. I've done rainbow before too, my hands looked like smarties LOL


----------



## thewickedstyle (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_Opaque cremes in light colors.  I'm wearing For Audrey right now (It's Tiffany blue).  I want to try a grey creme, as well as more neons.  I don't really like sparkly nail polish, and I'm not sure, as I love most everything sparkly.  Oh, and dark blues._

 
I just ordered For Audrey, cannot wait for it to come in.


----------



## mslitta (Mar 9, 2008)

I love the way your nails look. If only mines look like that I would keep them painted. 
Spring colors: light pinks, lavendar and peach.


----------



## user79 (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't like lavender and pale blue and other unnatural colors on my nails. I like to wear bright colors like coral or hot pink in the summer though, and especially on my toe nails.

I gave myself a french mani last night and it looks awesome!!


----------



## itsJADEbiitch (Mar 10, 2008)

hot pink w/ white tip acylic stay on my toes

and a bright pink/purple/turquoise on the finger tips


----------



## thewickedstyle (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I don't like lavender and pale blue and other unnatural colors on my nails. I like to wear bright colors like coral or hot pink in the summer though, and especially on my toe nails.

I gave myself a french mani last night and it looks awesome!!_

 
If your manis are anything like your FOTDs, I'd love to see. Seriously post sometime.

I've never experimented with those types of colors either, but I have a big conference next week and I'm wearing black wideleg pants with a black silk blouse, and I fell in love with the idea of a For Audrey pedi with black open-toed pumps. Just a tiny splash of color. I hope it looks as good as it does in my head!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 10, 2008)

I think it really depends... On the runways, I've seen in the last few years a move towards bolds that are normally reserved for fall in the spring.  They are usually paired with white instead of black, so bold colors with any beige kind of clothes.
Then of course there are the soft pastel classics of spring.
I think I will also go with more corals and greens.  I've always done a "funky french tip" no matter what time of year it is. ;P


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 20, 2008)

well i have a regular french mani now but i did stock up on pale pinks and creamy whites. but i must admit, i still love black and dark blue and will probably sneak those in


----------



## fash10nista (Apr 13, 2008)

I just had my toesies done and picked Opi Shanghai Shimmer...I tried looking for a photo of it online but it seemed darker in the pictures than how it looks on my toes...I will try to post a photo...It looks more like cotton candy to me....  yummy!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My spring picks: pastel colors, coral, possibly nude....


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 14, 2008)

I read in the New York Times Style Magazine today that Greys are really in for nail color, replacing the black trend from last year that the Olsen twins were always rockin'.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 14, 2008)

I like rocking black or white solid. I have about every shade of pink and of course I love those as well, but I REALLY want to try zebra print as well as french nails with tips in MAC 3D GLITTER from Heatherette collection (I saw someone do it on here but they never replied telling me how to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) anddd I think yellow nails might look neat and brightening for summer!


----------

